# Coryanthes macrantha



## Joseph (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome:clap::clap:

Mine bloomed earlier this year. (2X!!)

What is your culture for this species?


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 16, 2012)

Great blooms! A very interesting species.


----------



## Clark (Aug 16, 2012)

As far as flower porn goes, this one is hard to beat.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2012)

Amazing flowers!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 16, 2012)

Amazing pic sequence !!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 17, 2012)

Clark said:


> As far as flower porn goes, this one is hard to beat.


----------



## Joseph (Aug 17, 2012)

Rick said:


> Awesome:clap::clap:
> 
> Mine bloomed earlier this year. (2X!!)
> 
> What is your culture for this species?



Potting mix - pine bark and charcoal.
Watering - every morning.
Fertilize weekly ay 1/4 strength
Partial shade/morning sun.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2012)

Definitely macro! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2012)

Joseph said:


> Potting mix - pine bark and charcoal.
> Watering - every morning.
> Fertilize weekly ay 1/4 strength
> Partial shade/morning sun.



Thanks.

what do you fertilize with and where do you live (so we can get an idea of the temps you deal with)?


----------



## Joseph (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick said:


> Thanks.
> 
> what do you fertilize with and where do you live (so we can get an idea of the temps you deal with)?



Rick,

I live in the tropics (Singapore). Summer all year round very close to where these plants came from. 
Fertilizer is Gaviota 63 and 67. 63 and 67 for growing and flowering respectively.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 18, 2012)

Wonderful!!!! Alien blooms!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 18, 2012)

Those buds look like wierd potatoes or something. So bizzare yet so beautiful at the same time. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Stone (Aug 19, 2012)

Fantastic!! How long do they last?


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 19, 2012)

To me they look sort of like potatoes or alien testicles which transform into hanging bats. Strange and wonderful! :clap:


----------



## Joseph (Aug 19, 2012)

Stone said:


> Fantastic!! How long do they last?



About 4 days.


----------



## Susie11 (May 5, 2013)

Joseph said:


> Potting mix - pine bark and charcoal.
> Watering - every morning.
> Fertilize weekly ay 1/4 strength
> Partial shade/morning sun.



I would love to get into this species. I have heard that they like to be potted in an acidic medium like moss. How did you manage to keep the acidic properties up in order for it to bloom? Was it redwood bark chips?


----------



## Joseph (May 8, 2013)

Susie11 said:


> I would love to get into this species. I have heard that they like to be potted in an acidic medium like moss. How did you manage to keep the acidic properties up in order for it to bloom? Was it redwood bark chips?



We do not have redwood bark chips here. I use pine bark and sphagnum moss.


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2013)

Susie11 said:


> I would love to get into this species. I have heard that they like to be potted in an acidic medium like moss. How did you manage to keep the acidic properties up in order for it to bloom? Was it redwood bark chips?



Was recently reading about nitrogen use in other acid loving "ant" species. In this case a Catesetum.

Since the pH was so low, it had problems accessing both nitrate and ammonia, so the prefered nitrogen source was the amino acid glutamine.

This is readily available in kelp extracts.


----------



## Erythrone (May 8, 2013)

Stunning blooms!


----------



## Susie11 (May 13, 2013)

Joseph said:


> We do not have redwood bark chips here. I use pine bark and sphagnum moss.



Thanks. I receive my plant on Wednesday. I am so nervous. I hope that it will like my conditions enough to live let alone bloom for me. It is currently potted in Sphag. I wonder whether I should repot it into a medium bark mix which I use on my paphs and add some moss to it also?



Rick said:


> Was recently reading about nitrogen use in other acid loving "ant" species. In this case a Catesetum.
> 
> Since the pH was so low, it had problems accessing both nitrate and ammonia, so the prefered nitrogen source was the amino acid glutamine.
> 
> This is readily available in kelp extracts.



Thanks Rick. I did hear that some ppl use liquid seaweed to feed it. I have also read that some ppl use liquid nitrogen? Maybe I should use a combination of them both in weak doses?


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2013)

Susie11 said:


> I have also read that some ppl use liquid nitrogen?



Could you tell us what "liquid nitrogen" is. The only one I am familiar with is elemental Nitrogen gas, liquified by cooling to -200 Celsius.


----------



## Susie11 (May 14, 2013)

Rick said:


> Could you tell us what "liquid nitrogen" is. The only one I am familiar with is elemental Nitrogen gas, liquified by cooling to -200 Celsius.



LOL. Sorry Rick, I meant N in a liquid form - as opposed to slow release pellets -, as in N.P.K 35-10-10.


----------

